# Cutting my teeth



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Hi ya'll

I am about to embark on my first casting rod. I have always used spinning tackle and would like to try out a conventional reel. 

Could some of you guru's point me in the right direction of a good solid rod and a good conventional reel for $200 or less. Ideally I would like it to be closer to $100.

Rod should be in the 12-13' range and the reel should hold a minimum of 300 yds 12lb test line.

So lay it on me, and thanks!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Penn 525 F/S in Market place forum then all you need is a Ocean master 12 footer from BPS!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

bout short and sweet as it gets right there...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

tackdriver said:


> Could some of you guru's point me in the right direction of a good solid rod and a good conventional reel for $200 or less. Ideally I would like it to be closer to $100.



Expect to spend well over a $100 for conventional setup. Rod or reel will each run you about $100 each.

Invest most of your money in a good quality reel that will last you a lifetime.

Sandcrab


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Just get you something to get you by for this season. Then in about Nov. you can pick up a Saltist for a song. Thats when everyone will be dumping them for the latest and greatest for 2009 reels.:beer:opcorn:


----------

